# Possibly growing some plants to help pay for my new scape.



## Garuf (16 Dec 2009)

Does anyone have any requests? I'm planning on setting up my cube and my 60cm as emmersed setups with the intention of growing out some plants like rotalla green, downoi or hc to help pay for the costs of my new tank. Does anyone have any helpful hints or requests on plants they'd like. Also, what are the estimated growing times on the plants as I don't really have much experience. Thank you in advance!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

In my experience, Rotala rotundifolia is a quick grower and pretty easy emersed. Hemianthus micranthemoides has been very slow for me, but done well enough. Good luck


----------

